# DEALING WITH FEAR



## kate072666 (Oct 1, 2002)

I AM A 36 YR OLD FEMALE THAT HAS HAD IBS FOR AT LEAST 20 YRS. SAD, I KNOW... BUT WE LEARN TO DEAL WITH MOST OF THE MISERY. FROM WORSE TO BETTER IS THE WAY MY LIFE HAS BEEN. BEFORE LOTRONEX, IT WAS PURE HELL!!!!!AFTER,PURE HEAVEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!ONLY WISH THEY WOULD HURRY AND GET IT BACK OUT. THAT WAS MY GODSEND. FOR ALL OF US OUT HERE WITH IBS, JUST PRAY TO GOD, AND HAVE FAITH, SOMEDAY THERE WILL BE ANSWERS AND HOPEFULLY A CURE. AT LEAST SOMETHING CLOSE. I FEEL FOR ALL OF YOU, BECAUSE I HAVE BEEN DOWN THIS ROAD FOR A LONG TIME NOW, AND I CAN ONLY SAY TO STAY STRONG, AND KEEP PRAYING.


----------

